# Bowden on FB



## szathmarig (Jun 9, 2022)

__





						Log in or sign up to view
					

See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## catfish (Jun 9, 2022)

Only $45.00 Looks like it needs a lot of work.


----------



## oskisan (Jun 9, 2022)

The repair on this would be much easier if this were a space lander. I have never even seen the front end to this bike.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 10, 2022)

pics for FB/NON-members.😊











it's cheap at $45.;
considering he Googled it.


----------



## Majdotkool (Jun 10, 2022)

He wants it sold by Saturday.


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 10, 2022)

Anyone owns a complete one of this particular hard to find model?


----------



## 1motime (Jun 10, 2022)

Today is the day.  Gotta move it to make room for the next bargain


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jun 10, 2022)

Spoke with Tony the seller, he’s looking for $3500.


----------

